# General Site Information > Q & A >  Local home Aquatics with coral frags for sale

## Gary R

Looking for local home aquatics with coral frags for sale or swaps...if you have any corals or frags for sale or what to swap in your local area let us know on here ....

LPS, SPS, Acro, Montis what ever

----------


## lost

Did you loose much when your tank crashed ? i am a bit of a way from you so not sure how much help i can be sorry

----------


## Gary R

I ended up losing 99% of it in the end ....as all i could get in the sump at the time was the fish plus me Duncan Coral some small pieces of green and brown monti plate ...that was it....sump was full, as fish needed the room.
I found out in the end it was my zoa's that killed every think in the yellow bins i had with moving them ...it was my fault for not thinking about the zoa's slimming up and the damage they could do  :Frown:

----------

